# Numa Numa - Osama Bin Laden



## sosotaylors (Sep 21, 2008)

Numa Numa - Osama Bin Laden
Numa Numa Osama Bin Laden version. Hilarious vid, very funny.



http://www.iqwww.com/funny/numa-numa-osama-bin-laden-00/


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy the site great vid by the way


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 21, 2008)

Lmao!


----------

